# plugin flash su firefox non funziona più

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

di recente ero passato alla versione 10.0.22.87 di netscape-flash (sono su amd64) ma visti i continui crash di firefox sono tornato alla versione 10.0.15.3.

Peccato però che il plugin non venga più visto da firefox, e non riesco a capire perché, eppure:

ls -l /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    39 Feb 27 10:32 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    52 Feb 27 10:33 npwrapper.so -> /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/linux/npwrapper.so
```

cosa sarà mai successo?

EDIT: credo che la versione in portage sia strabuggata. Ho messo la alpha di flash10 a 64bit e pare che ora funzioni.

----------

## oRDeX

Io uso la stessa versione che dici essere buggata: 10.0.22.87 eppure mi pare che tutto vada bene

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so perché ma ultimamente questo flash mi sta facendo crashare spesso mozilla firefox.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non so perché ma ultimamente questo flash mi sta facendo crashare spesso mozilla firefox.

 

Siamo sulla stessa barca, compagno  :Crying or Very sad: 

E io che speravo che quest'ultimo rilascio avrei potuto staccarmi completamente da firefox-bin.....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Comunque non so più se dipende da firefox (e spero che presto esca una nuova versione), o dal plugin di flash perché anche con la alpha di flash10 a 64bit ogni tanto fa brutti scherzi.. Certo niente a che vedere con le ultime versioni in portage ma rompe sempre l'anima.

Che poi questi crash mi si sono verificati solo negli ultimi tempi.

----------

## Scen

Stessa cosa per me, solo negli ultimi tempi!

Io penso dipenda dal plugin flash, in quanto, ho notato, va in crisi solo con certi siti o oggetti! E, mentre mi fa andare in crash FF, in Opera e Konqueror non viene visualizzato nulla (in Opera mi pare di capire mandi in crash il wrapper dei plugin)

Attendere una nuova versione? ARGH   :Shocked: 

----------

## oRDeX

wrapper dei plugin? che wrapper?

----------

## Scen

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> wrapper dei plugin? che wrapper?

 

```

$ qlist opera | grep wrapper

/opt/opera/lib/opera/10.00/operapluginwrapper

/opt/opera/lib/opera/10.00/operapluginwrapper-native

/opt/opera/lib/opera/10.00/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux

$ /opt/opera/lib/opera/10.00/operapluginwrapper

OperaPluginWrapper is a helper application for running netscape plugins in the opera web browser.  It is started automatically by opera when needed.

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche per firefox ci sarebbe il wrapper (di flash):

```
/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/linux/npwrapper.so
```

----------

## devilheart

anche io ho installato quella versione e disabilitando la use 32bit mi funziona bene

----------

## fbcyborg

Io la use 32bit non l'ho mai abilitata per quel pacchetto (netscape-flash) eppure...   :Confused: 

Considera che però l'ho installata a mano la versione che sto usando ora..

----------

## oRDeX

Io non utilizzo wrapper per firefox, infatti nspluginwrapper non è presente sul mio sistema. Dato che il plugin è a 64bit non vedo motivo per utilizzare il wrapper. Il wrapper è utilizzato da altri plugin? se così non fosse prova a rimuoverlo

----------

## fbcyborg

Non lo sto usando il wrapper infatti..

----------

## oRDeX

ah ok, avevo capito che in qualche modo fosse connesso alla cosa, sorry   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente.. ho provato a cancellare anche la dir ~/.macromedia, tornare alla versione 10.0.22.87  e non c'è verso!

Crasha sempre su alcuni siti, non appena viene caricato qualcosa in flash.

Inoltre ho anche installato la versione di firefox 3.0.7.

Urge un plugin di flash FUNZIONANTE!!!!!!

----------

## Deus Ex

Io ho particolari problemi ad andare sul sito www.tim.it

Con la versione a 32 bit (sono su amd64), invece, avendo il plugin a 32bit installato grazie alla USE flag disponibile sull'ultima vesione del pacchetto, non mi crasha. Secondo me il problema è proprio il plugin a 64.

----------

## devilheart

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io la use 32bit non l'ho mai abilitata per quel pacchetto (netscape-flash) eppure...  
> 
> Considera che però l'ho installata a mano la versione che sto usando ora..

 

nell'ebuild c'è una riga 

```
IUSE="multilib +32bit"
```

ora, non conosco bene la sintassi degli ebuild ma a naso direi che quella use è abilitata di default

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente.. 

L'ho installato di nuovo con la flag use 32bit disabilitata ma ancora crasha su alcuni siti..   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## devilheart

fai un elenco di siti che crashano

----------

## fbcyborg

Ora non mi vengono in mente tutti, ma ad esempio, www.meteo.it .

Come finisce di caricare la pagina, firefox viene chiuso improvvisamente.

----------

## Scen

C'è già un bug aperto sul tracker di Adobe: http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1008

Leggendo un pò in giro qualcuno dice possa dipendere dalla scheda video, altri dal processore.... In effetti diverse persone dicono "a me funziona TUTTO, non crasha niente".. Viene da pensare che il plugin flash a 64bit vada in casino in determinate condizioni (hardware/software + siti specifici).

@fbcyborg: se ci fai caso, avviando FF da riga di comando, quando crasha sputa fuori un bellissimo "illegal instruction"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comincio ad odiare sempre di più sta tecnologica proprietaria che ha invischiato il Webbe   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Maledizione non ne posso più di questi crash!!!

PS: sai che se provo a lanciare firefox da riga di comando mi ridà la shell.. quindi non vedo le info di debug.

E' come se lanciassi firefox con l'opzione '&' alla fine!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: la cosa strana è che mi crasha anche Seamonkey!!!!

Comunque.. sarà che dipenda anche dalle schede video ma io ci credo poco. Con accoppiate di versioni precedenti di firefox/netscape-flash questi problemi non li avevo.

La mia scheda video è una nVidia GeForce 7300 e non mi ha mai dato problemi. Poi aggiorno sempre i driver.

Con Konqueror però, nessun problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Aggiornato firefox alla versione 3.0.8: nessun miglioramento.

Maledetto flash!!! Quand'è che si decideranno a rilasciare un nuovo plugin, e soprattutto, funzionante?  :Neutral: 

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Aggiornato firefox alla versione 3.0.8: nessun miglioramento.
> 
> Maledetto flash!!! Quand'è che si decideranno a rilasciare un nuovo plugin, e soprattutto, funzionante? 

 

Sono completamente d'accordo, il supporto a flash fa davvero schifo   :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Aggiornato firefox alla versione 3.0.8: nessun miglioramento.
> 
> Maledetto flash!!! Quand'è che si decideranno a rilasciare un nuovo plugin, e soprattutto, funzionante?  
> 
> Sono completamente d'accordo, il supporto a flash fa davvero schifo  

 

E peggio ancora... I siti internet sono PERMEATI di oggetti flash, penso che ormai sia impossibile sperare in qualche tecnologia simile "open"   :Crying or Very sad: 

Adobe ci tiene tutti per le p.... ehm... ci ha tutti in pugno   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

Io su un 32 bit, sono settimane che non mi va un cavolo (ultime versioni di qualsiasi cosa), vedo il filmato flash e poi l'audio arriva alla fine tutto di un colpo e non si capisce niente. Reinstallato mille volte e dopo una pagina vista, non va piu' niente. Maledetto flash.

----------

## grifone87

Io ho l'ultima versione di flash con la use 32bit disabilitata e anche a me firefox crasha in continuazione su alcuni siti. Ma lo stesso problema lo avevo anche con firefox-bin; con konqueror il flash continua a non funzionare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so se dipende dal fatto che ho cambiato CPU(e scheda madre) passando a un quad core e ho ricompilato tutto il sistema, oppure dal fatto che netscape-flash ora si chiami www-plugins/adobe-flash (e quindi hanno cambiato qualcosa) ma ora non mi crasha più sui siti che dicevo prima. La flag 32bit è anche disabilitata (non mi serve). La versione che uso è la 10.0.22.87.

----------

## Scen

Brindisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!   :Cool: 

Finalmente questo FASTIDIOSISSIMO bug   :Evil or Very Mad:  è stato risolto in www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87-r2 :Very Happy: 

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87 crashes www-client/mozilla-firefox with "Illegal instruction"

Devo una birra a quest'uomo  :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

```
 * Messages for package www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64:

 * Adobe has released 10.1 in only a 32-bit version and upgrading

 * is required to close a major security vulnerability:          

 *   http://bugs.gentoo.org/322855                               

 *                                                               

 * Furthermore, there are stability problems when running 10.1 in a

 * 64-bit browser with nspluginwrapper.  The current recommended   

 * configuration is to use a 32-bit browser such as                

 * www-client/firefox-bin:                                         

 *   http://bugs.gentoo.org/324356                                 

 *                                                                 

 * Flash player is closed-source, with a long history of security  

 * issues.  Please consider only running flash applets you know to 

 * be safe.  The 'flashblock' extension may help for mozilla users:

 *   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433          
```

Questa sì che è una bella fregatura. ASSURDO!!!

Sono stato costretto a copiarmi l'ebuild della versione 10.0.45.2-r1 nel mio repository locale e a bloccare gli aggiornamenti di adobe-flash da qui all'eternità.

Ora si aggrappano al fatto che adobe-flash è closed source e che devo per forza usare firefox-bin. Capisco che forse chi sviluppa questo plugin non sia un gran che come programmatore, ma oramai i 64bit sono diventati "standard" persino su windows!!!

----------

## ciro64

Anch'io sto uasndo konqueror, firefox e chromium; flash-plugin è:

```

libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz

```

Acc... ed anche leggevo la  pessima notizia  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, menomale che almeno non ci hanno abbandonato!!!

Dunque, temporaneamente... OK, fra un paio d'anni forse riavremo la versione a 64bit.

----------

## grifone87

Dopo qualche giorno di utilizzo di firefox-bin e di non utilizzo di chromium, ho deciso di reinstallare la versione 10.0.45.2 e di mascherare la 10.1, anche se un po' mi scoccia per quel bug corretto; comunque usando l'estensione noscript per firefox si dovrebbe essere un po' al riparo.

Per i tempi di sviluppo di questa nuova versione, spero che qualche pressione l'abbiano anche da Google per quel progetto di integrazione del plugin di flash all'interno di Chrome, visto che rilasciano anche delle versioni a 64 bit per Linux.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io ho preferito installare: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper piuttosto che tenermi flash bacato e fino ad ora non ho avuto noie.

Leggendo anche quello che ha scritto uno dei devel, non sarei così pessimista circa il ritorno del plugin 64bit nativo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah, guarda, è uno scandalo questo plugin flash. Come se non bastasse, ho aggiornato da poco anche firefox ed è comparsa una bella finestra dove diceva di aggiornare assolutamente anche il plugin flash. Io ho aspettato tanto il momento di mettere un browser compilato da me a 64 bit, certamente ora non ritorno a firefox bin come 4-5 anni fa, dove era obbligatorio!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io ho preferito installare: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper piuttosto che tenermi flash bacato e fino ad ora non ho avuto noie.

 

Buona idea!  :Smile:  L'ho fatto anche io!

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io ho preferito installare: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper piuttosto che tenermi flash bacato e fino ad ora non ho avuto noie.
> 
> Leggendo anche quello che ha scritto uno dei devel, non sarei così pessimista circa il ritorno del plugin 64bit nativo.

 

meh vero, ma considera quanto c'hanno messo a sfornare quello a 64bit, Adobe nn mi sembra la classica societa' che fa le cose velocemente ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## grifone87

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mah, guarda, è uno scandalo questo plugin flash. Come se non bastasse, ho aggiornato da poco anche firefox ed è comparsa una bella finestra dove diceva di aggiornare assolutamente anche il plugin flash. Io ho aspettato tanto il momento di mettere un browser compilato da me a 64 bit, certamente ora non ritorno a firefox bin come 4-5 anni fa, dove era obbligatorio!

 

Oltre alla finestra di avviso, a me con Firefox 3.6.4 e flash 10.0 non funzionano più alcuni siti, mentre con chromium è tutto ok. Sarà un problema legato alla nuova gestione dei plugin.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io ho preferito installare: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper piuttosto che tenermi flash bacato e fino ad ora non ho avuto noie.
> 
>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Buona idea!  L'ho fatto anche io! 

 

Io non ho installato nspluginwrapper perché avevo letto di problemi di stabilità, ma se dite che non avete avuto problemi lo installo anche io.

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà io nspluginwrapper ce l'avevo già, ma non lo usavo. Evidentemente era rimasto ancora da quando lo usavo in passato.

Comunque per ora a me non ha dato alcun problema, anzi...

----------

## grifone87

Niente da fare: ho dovuto fare il downgrade di nuovo alla 10.0 perché usando nspluginwrapper non riuscivo più a vedere alcun video: si blocca durante il caricamento.

----------

## fbcyborg

Se provate ad andare a questo indirizzo si blocca anche a voi la pagina all'inizio vero? Dopo poco chiede se si vuole abortire lo scritp.

----------

## k01

io ho firefox a 64bit, flash tramite nspluginwrapper e l'add-on flashblock, anche attivando i contenuti in flash quella pagina la vedo correttamente senza nessun errore

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora che diavolo ho io sul mio sistema che mi si blocca, dicendo:

 *Quote:*   

> A script in this movie is causing Adobe Flash Player 10 to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script? 

 

E lo script che crea problemi è quel mondo in basso nella colonna di sinistra.

E pensare che ho aperto anche un bug report sul sito di Adobe, e non è mai stato preso in considerazione.

Io questo problema ce l'ho su ben 2 PC configurati alla stessa maniera.

----------

## Zizo

 *Firefox 3.6.4, in collaborazione con Flash 10.1.53.64, wrote:*   

> Si è verificato un arresto anomalo del plugin Adobe Flash.

 

Forte  :Smile:  grazie al sito segnalato ho potuto provare la nuova funzionalità di Firefox 3.6.4. Fortuna che noscript è uno degli add-on che preferisco, e grazie alle sue funzionalità ho potuto constatare che il problema non sta' tanto nei vido di youtube o nel massiccio uso di flash in generale, ma nel fetente riquadro della "Provenienza utenti" (fornito da 99counters.com) che se abilitato, anche da solo, manda la cpu a 100 con il successivo messaggio di errore da parte di Firefox.

La cosa strana comunque è che con chromium o opera la cosa non succede, e, meraviglia delle meraviglie nemmeno con links, lynx o w3m  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ecco, allora non succede solo a me. 

Comunque non funziona benissimo il plugin a 32bit. Se lascio il browser aperto su una pagina dove c'è un'animazione in flash, dopo un po' le zone "flashate" me le trovo grigie e devo ricaricare la pagina.

----------

## Zizo

Aggiornamento:

Ho provato a caricare la pagina una ventina di volte. Solo in una occasione mi ha mostrato l'avvertimento della lentezza, 6 volte la pagine si è caricata correttamente, le altre il plugin è andato in crash con il messaggio che ho riportato precedentemente.

Ad ogni modo c'è sempre un picco nell'utilizzo del processore durante il caricamento della pagina che con chromium e opera non c'è.

No so quindi quanta colpa possa avere flash, che per quanto posso ricordare è comune a tutti i browser.

Per completezza riferisco che son tutti programmi installati in una chroot a 32bit dedicata ad internet su un sistema x86_64.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non lo so, so solo che questo problema su winzozz non c'è!

----------

## grifone87

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> No so quindi quanta colpa possa avere flash, che per quanto posso ricordare è comune a tutti i browser.

 

Infatti secondo me è un problema di Firefox 3.6.4 perché anche a me chromium non dà alcuna finestra di errore, anche se i video non li vedo; ma questo è un problema che ho con ogni browser e penso sia legato all'uso di nspluginwrapper. Inoltre, come ho detto qualche post fa, con Firefox 3.6.4 e flash 10.0 non funziona assolutamente niente, non più solo i video, mentre con chromium tutto regolare...

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora non è colpa di Firefox 3.6.4, è colpa di Firefox in generale, ma solo su Linux!

Io questo problema ce l'ho da un sacco di tempo. Ora poco mi importa se non posso visualizzare bene quel modulo di 99counter, però è un problema!

----------

## Zizo

Avresti la possibilità di provare con chromium per avere un riscontro? Io uso quello compilato, magari prova con chromium-bin che sicuramente è lo stesso.

----------

## cloc3

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Avresti la possibilità di provare con chromium

 

oppure con konqueror, dove funziona.

----------

## Zizo

E il plugin è sempre lo stesso giusto? Quindi mi sa proprio che flash 'sta volta è a posto.

P.S.: È da poco stata aggiunta in portage la versione 3.6.6 di Firefox, che dovrebbe risolvere i problemi con elementi flash complessi. Mi sa che ci siamo  :Smile:  A breve vi saprò dire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, sì scusate, mi ero dimenticato di dirvi infatti che con Konqueror non avevo problemi. Ora però volendo ritestare la cosa, ho notato che il flash plugin non viene rilevato. Sarà sicuramente colpa del fatto che sono passato ad usare nspluginwrapper. Sapete come fixare la cosa al volo, così faccio la prova e vi faccio sapere?

----------

## grifone87

Vai su: Impostazioni -> Configura Konqueror -> Navigazione Web -> Estensioni.

Ora, seleziona la scheda Estensioni e clicca su Nuovo per inserire il percorso del plugin "wrappato". Sul mio sistema è 

```
/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```

Per vedere sul tuo, fai

```
 nspluginwrapper -l
```

Dovrebbe riconoscerlo.

Dalle note di versione di Firefox 3.6.6:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefox 3.6.6 introduce una modifica alla funzione di protezione dai crash dei plugin, aumentando il tempo concesso ai plugin prima di terminare il processo in caso di mancata risposta.

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Fatto, ma non lo vede lo stesso. 

```
nspluginwrapper -l
```

non funziona, forse è un altra l'opzione che volevi farmi inserire.

Buono a sapersi circa l'aggiornamento di Firefox. Appena disponibile lo metto.

----------

## Zizo

A dire il vero cambia poco con il nuovo firefox-3.6.6, in quanto ora la pagina si carica senza errore alcuno, ma solo perché concede più tempo ai plugin prima di dichiararli in crash.

Cosa strana, e non so se dipenda dal mio particolare insieme di add-on, il riquadro della "Provenienza utenti" viene mostrato correttamente solo se al momento del caricamento del sito esso è visibile, e quindi con lo scroll si è circa a metà pagina.

Per il resto come già riferito sopra non ci sono più errori, ma la cpu schizza comunque al massimo (che sicuramente su qualche sistema porterà all'avviso riguardante la lentezza), cosa che con altri browser non accade.

[OT]Ho notato che qualcuno ha riportato problemi con il sito della tim.

Questo mi ha portato alla mente il caso in cui, con driver proprietari nvidia < 180.51, il sito della tim possa dar parecchi problemi, fino a far riavviare il server X, tanto che nel changelog del driver troviamo scritto "Repaired an issue that crashed the X server when viewing the tim.it website"  :Shocked: .

Non sai mai da dove possono venire gli errori.[/OT]

----------

## grifone87

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Fatto, ma non lo vede lo stesso. 
> 
> ```
> nspluginwrapper -l
> ```
> ...

 

Io volevo farti inserire l'opzione 

```
-l oppure --list
```

 che elenca tutti i plugin installati con il loro percorso; percorso che va inserito in quella finestra di configurazione di konqueror.

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, eccoli:

```
$ nspluginwrapper -l

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Wrapper version string: 1.2.2

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

  Wrapper version string: 1.2.2

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Wrapper version string: 1.2.2

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

  Wrapper version string: 1.2.2

```

----------

## grifone87

Ciao, scusa se ti rispondo con un po' di ritardo, ma dovevo preparare un esame e poi mi sono scordato la password del forum........  :Embarassed: 

Ho reinstallato la versione 10.1 per provare a farla riconoscere a Konqueror, ma anche a me non l'ha riconosciuto.

Ho messo qualsiasi percorso mostrato da nspluginwrapper: quello in /usr/lib e /usr/lib64 anche se il primo linka il secondo e anche quello in /usr/lib32 anche se era scontato che non funzionasse, ma hai visto mai.....

Nel frattempo il plugin 10.1 wrappato ha cominciato a funzionare completamente facendomi vedere i video che prima non riuscivo a vedere sia in Firefox che in Chromium.  Boh, vacci a capire qualcosa...

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh, sto flash è assurdo!  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

[OT]come dicevano su irc...bisognerebbe smettere di usarlo...per cercare di far si che scompaia da questo mondo[/OT]   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

purtroppo flash ha dei vantaggi tecnologici.

fino a quando non saranno assorbiti dalla concorrenza, non c'è da sperarci.

----------

## oRDeX

Stiamo andando ot, ma alla fine è una discussione  :Razz: 

Sinceramente penso che ora come ora flash non offra nulla di più rispetto ad altre tecnologie, a parte la soluzione all-in-one (ma non lo vedo come un vantaggio). A meno che non vogliamo parlare di feature inutili..

----------

## cloc3

una mezza ragione tecnologica in meno, a favore di flash, ci sarebbe:

```

$ sudo emerge -C adobe-flash

$ firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161869/

```

peccato che non esista più il vecchio caro mplayerplugin (ma perché lo hanno abbandonato?).

quella addon, infatti, permette solamente di lanciare la visualizzazione in un player esterno, ma è puttosto scomoda.

anche il pacchetto mozplugger è pressoché inutilizzabile.

quanto alle ragioni tecnologiche, ce ne sono, come ce ne sono sempre state. va riconosciuto che, a differenza di mamma M$, adobe si è sempre tenuta in piedi sulla qualità dei propri prodotti, non solamente con l'arroganza della propria posizione dominante.

----------

## oRDeX

non conoscevo quell'addon...ora lo provo!

Io comunque uso 

 *Quote:*   

> www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer

  che apre un'instanza di gnome-mediaplayer dentro la pagina

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> non conoscevo quell'addon...ora lo provo!
> 
> Io comunque uso 
> 
>  *Quote:*   www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer  che apre un'instanza di gnome-mediaplayer dentro la pagina

 

```

s939 ~ # emerge www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.9.9.2  USE="alsa gnome libnotify pulseaudio -ipod -musicbrainz" 809 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.9.2  USE="gnome" 256 kB

[blocks B     ] www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer[gnome] ("www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer[gnome]" is blocking www-client/chromium-5.0.375.86)

```

folle. ma google, perché non si fa un po' gli affari suoi?

cosa centra un plugin di firefox con un browser della concorrenza?

la cosa ancor più strana è che il blocco si può rimuovere compilando gnome-mediaplayer senza la use gnome.

comunque bugzilla sta già studiando il fenomeno.

inoltre, senza adobe-flash, firefox (ed anche konqueror) si bloccano su youtube, a causa di uno script js che cerca di eseguire il flusso flv.

quindi, a me, gecko-mediaplayer non funziona.

----------

## oRDeX

si infatti è stato il primo test che ho fatto con l'addon che mi hai segnalato...ma so tutubo viene comunque evidenziata la mancanza del plugin per flash   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la cosa ancor più strana è che il blocco si può rimuovere compilando gnome-mediaplayer senza la use gnome.
> 
> comunque bugzilla sta già studiando il fenomeno..

 

e non e' nemmeno l'unico purtroppo, la cosa sembra tirata dentro da gnomi che non considerano che ci sono altre persone non gnome come loro quando testano i pacchetti  :Twisted Evil: 

[edit] mi correggo, mi sa che gecko-mediaplayer usa effettivamente gnome-mediaplayer  :Sad:  la flag quindi servira' per attivare qualche diavoleria di gnome.

----------

## ciro64

Flash plugin a 64 bit è tornato; lo sto usando da un paio di giorni e per ora mi sembra ok.

Magari lo sapevate già; ma.... a qualcuno potrebbe essere sfuggito quindi ho pensato di riportarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Flash plugin a 64 bit è tornato;

 Yuhuuuu!!!! *ciro64 wrote:*   

>  lo sto usando da un paio di giorni e per ora mi sembra ok.
> 
> Magari lo sapevate già; ma.... a qualcuno potrebbe essere sfuggito quindi ho pensato di riportarlo 

 

Sì a me è sfuggito infatti! Grazie infinite per la segnalazione!

----------

## ciro64

Bene... allora ogni tanto servo pure io a qualcosina  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## fbcyborg

Daje!!!!

Ci risiamo!

```
 * Adobe has no stable 64-bit native version at this time.

 * 

 * nspluginwrapper detected: Installing plugin wrapper

 * 

 * Flash player is closed-source, with a long history of security

 * issues.  Please consider only running flash applets you know to

 * be safe.  The 'flashblock' extension may help for mozilla users:

 *   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
```

Andiamo bene!

Ma andava tanto bene la versione precedente!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Questa versione fa di nuovo schifo!

----------

